# FR: soit (que) X soit (que) Y



## Duncan.france

I believe 'soit que .... soit que' [whether ..... or] is/are followed by the subjunctive.
 Can you give me an example of how it works?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaby

An example with soit que :
_Soit que je vienne te voir, soit que je reste ici, tu seras en colère contre moi._

This is a li*t*erary structure. The structure is more common without 'soit' :
_Que je vienne te voir ou que je reste ici, tu seras en colère contre moi._


----------



## Bimbobs

hello 

I was just wondering if anyone could clear up whether this could be acceptable as it uses soit que...soit que without any verbs:

...soit que celui-ci, soit que celui-la 

thanks very much


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi
I can't find such a use in French,  the only way tu say soit without a verb is soit ....., soit ... like in "J'aimerais avoir un chien, soit un cocker, soit un teckel."


----------



## PatLegrand

Hello,
We use "soit que" necessarily with a verb.
That means an hesitation between two hypothesis


----------



## Bimbobs

Thanks very much.  So soit celui-ci, soit celui-la would be ok???

Thank you once again

Bimbobs


----------



## Punky Zoé

Yes, it is, very often use for a choice.


----------



## rodino84

I understand its a literay structure. How about academic texts? _Qu'il s'agisse de.._. doesn't sound right for a Dissertation. Should I use _soit que_?

Also, is it correct to say   _soit qu'il s'agisse de la cupidité, de la soif, de la jalousie ou de la luxure_  since the verb is the same for all of them? or should I repeat _soit qu'il s'agisse_?


----------



## LivingTree

I think you would just say _qu'il s'agisse de la cupidité, de la soif, de la jalousie ou de la  luxure_  -- no _soit_.

French speakers?


----------



## bucheron123

for celui-ci celui-la on could use soit but not with the subjunctive  for example. i see many cakes before me i would like to buy either that one or this one
je vois beaucoup de gateaux devant moi, j'aimerais acheter soit celui-ci soit celui-la
in the subjunctive use of soit it tends to mean whether whereas soit....soit on its own means either(this one) or (that one)
for the example above soit que je vienne soit que je reste........ i wouls translate it as whether i come or stay ... you will be angry
this is the same for qu'il soit/ qu'il s'agisse de ......ou qu'il s'agisse ... which sounds nicer wether its about.... or ....


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,

For a choice, is it alright to say : 

_Soit tu y vas avec moi, soit tu rentres directement : en un mot, tu ne peux pas rester ici. _

Thanks in advance !


----------



## arundhati

Bonjour,
_Soit tu y vas avec moi, soit tu rentres directement : en un mot, tu ne peux pas rester ici.  _
Mais ça fait plusieurs mots


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Re,

Mais il y a cette phrase que j'ai vu je ne sais plus où :

_Il n'est pas venu. Soit qu'il n'ait pas pu, soit qu'il n'ait pas voulu._

Je suppose que là aussi, on exprime un choix / une alternance. Mais pourquoi "soit *que *+ subj" au lieu de "soit + indicatif" ? 

Merci encore pour votre attention !


----------



## Bezoard

Anna-chonger said:


> Je suppose que là aussi, on exprime un choix / une alternance. Mais pourquoi "soit *que *+ subj" au lieu de "soit + indicatif" ?


Parce que la forme "soit que +subj.… soit que + subj"  était la seule forme correcte jusque au milieu du XXe siècle.
À partir des années 1950, la forme simplifiée "soit + indicatif…, soit + indicatif" s'est introduite et, malgré les oppositions des puristes, a très rapidement pris le dessus.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon c'était ça ! 

Mais... c'était la forme correcte pour seule l'expression d'une alternance ou bien aussi pour la concession, comme dans le poste 2 ?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est toujours l'expression d'une alternative à deux branches, pas d'une concession.
Il n'y a pas de concession dans le message 2.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Euh mais il me semble que l'alternance exprimée dans
a. _Il n'est pas venu. Soit qu'il n'ait pas pu, soit qu'il n'ait pas voulu._
n'est pas exactement la même que celle dans
b. _Que je vienne te voir ou que je reste ici, tu seras en colère contre moi._

D'après vous ?


----------



## Bezoard

Dans a, il s'agit de la possibilité entre 2 explications possibles de sa non-venue. On l'exprimerait exactement avec le même sens en écrivant :
_Il n'est pas venu : soit il n'a pas pu, soit il n'a pas voulu._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui, exactement. C'est pourquoi je vois ine certaine différence entre a et b. Puisque l'on ne pourrait pas dire
_Soit je viens te voir, soit je reste ici, tu seras en colère contre moi._


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a effectivement une différence d'usage, mais cette différence semble tenir plutôt à la différence des temps utilisés.
_Il n'est pas venu, soit qu'il n'ait pas pu, soit qu'il n'ait pas voulu._ L'action est passée et connue, l'alternative porte sur les deux causes possibles, deux hypothèses. On peut dire très simplement : _Il n'est pas venu : soit il n'a pas pu, soit il n'ait pas voulu.
Soit que je vienne te voir soit que je reste ici, tu seras en colère contre moi_. L'action est future et inconnue, l'alternative porte sur les deux actions possibles. On pourrait dire : _Soit je viens te voir soit je reste ici ; mais/ de toute façon/ dans les deux cas, tu seras en colère contre moi._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui maintenant je suis d'accord avec cette explication, notamment avec cette dernière paraphrase.

Une rectification : j'aurais dû dire "condition", au lieu de "concession".

Merci bien à vous.


----------

